# Too small kennel = Awesome habitat!



## SummerGSDLover

I posted a couple weeks ago about Yogi's crate being too small. I just made it into an awesome enclosure. 2 hours + channel locks + screwdriver + pliers + crate = THIS!!! Before and after!!! What do you think?

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover

Derrr. Forgot the pictures in my excitement to post. Haha!

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## selzer

Nice, but uhm, I hope you aren't too concerned about those curtains. Puppies are notorious for sticking their paws out and pulling things in and shredding them. 

They call them German Shepherds
They call them German Shedders
They call them German Shredders
Puppies: :wild:  :blush:       :wub:


----------



## Lilie

Great job!!!! I love it!


----------



## eddie1976E

Looks great. I love American ingenuity...


----------



## Liz&Anna

Whoa!! Hahah this is so cool!! Great idea! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover

selzer said:


> Nice, but uhm, I hope you aren't too concerned about those curtains. Puppies are notorious for sticking their paws out and pulling things in and shredding them.
> 
> They call them German Shepherds
> They call them German Shedders
> They call them German Shredders
> Puppies: :wild:  :blush:       :wub:


Lol! Yes. I always move them when I go to bed. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover

The only thing I'm concerned about is him jumping over. What do you think?

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Juliem24

He'll be like a kid climbing out of a crib! Great idea, though!


----------



## vicky2200

When my dog was smaller than that I put her in a room and blocked off the door. I blocked it from the floor to about 4 feet. I came home and she was out of the room and all of the stuff was exactly as I had left it. 

I would be shocked if that held your dog for very long at all.


----------



## SummerGSDLover

Idk... He was in it when I left today. He didn't jump out.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

SummerGSDLover said:


> The only thing I'm concerned about is him jumping over. What do you think?
> 
> *-*Summer*-*


I think it depends on the dog. My five year old would not be able to jump over, due to low confidence.  Now, my 19 month old, he would jump over, climb over, pull it up from the bottom, etc. Lol  
Love the enclosure by the way!


----------



## SummerGSDLover

HarleyTheGSD said:


> I think it depends on the dog. My five year old would not be able to jump over, due to low confidence.  Now, my 19 month old, he would jump over, climb over, pull it up from the bottom, etc. Lol
> Love the enclosure by the way!


Thank you so much! He's peacefully sleeping right now and it literally warms my heart. And its big enough for me to cuddle with him too! Whoop whoop!

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## NancyJ

Pretty creative idea!


----------



## LoveDogs

I had a dog that would jump out of enclosures and when she would hear us drive up she would jump right back in it. Sneaky little girl! We busted her because all her toys were on the outside on more than one occasion.


----------



## selzer

It depends on the dog. Some dogs will not violate a barrier. Some will. Some puppies at eight week climb right over x-pens. Some never.


----------



## simba405

My pup since 8 weeks old all the way until now never tried to get out of his x pen even though he easily could. Definitely depends on the dog. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover

LoveDogs said:


> I had a dog that would jump out of enclosures and when she would hear us drive up she would jump right back in it. Sneaky little girl! We busted her because all her toys were on the outside on more than one occasion.


Haha! Smart girl!  Yogi has stayed in it.  So much happier. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## petite

That's a great idea! My puppy would make it her business to lean into that in a sassy fashion until it collapsed but your boy seems content in there.


----------



## Sunflowers

Hans is also one of those who never jumps out of his pen.
Great idea, Summer


----------



## SummerGSDLover

Sunflowers said:


> Hans is also one of those who never jumps out of his pen.
> Great idea, Summer


Thanks guys!  I just realized at the beginning of spring, I planted grass and put up a barrier of just tape on stakes and he didn't cross over that. Maybe I should just run tape along places I don't want him to go, LOL!

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover

Still doing really well! Although yesterday, I had a horrible mothers day, started crying and ran upstairs. Yogi broke out and came up to cuddle me on the bed. He knew I needed him.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Mishka&Milo

That's awesome!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover

Been roughly 10 days and he tried jumping over it once. Knocked the whole kit and caboodle over which scared the crap out of him due to the noise, hasn't done it since. lol

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## AddieGirl

My dogs wouldn't try to get out, unless it had a doorknob. They love to open doorknobs with their snouts.  Very cool idea!


----------



## Blanketback

Nice work!


----------



## SummerGSDLover

Yogi will be one on September 1st. Just thought Id share he no longer needs the pen (except coming in from outside when he's muddy). He sleeps on the landing of the stairs and can now be trusted at home alone.  

*-*Summer*-*


----------

